# the REAL 20 gallon stock



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok i haven't been honest with you i dint have all the tanks i said i only have 1 30 gallon 1 20 gallon 1 10 gallon and 1 5 gallon all the threads you see with the name stocking in them except 30 stocking they were ideas i had. you see im 13 i have crazy ideas in fact i wanted to put a cichlid in a 20 gallon tank but this is gonna be for real and im sticking with it. ok i am hoping for a nice little shrimp snail and anything in between so far i know of mystery snails,ghost shrimp and i cant remember the other shrimp i know... wait yes i do its an ammo shrimp. so if you have any ideas for shrimp snails and that stuff let me know and once again please forgive me for lying.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Malaysian trumpet snails are my favorite. They breed like crazy as do ramshorn snails (a sexual) and pond snails.. 

Ones that are harder to breed are mystery snails. (Will breed in fe tank) and nerite snails ( only can breed in brackish water. 

It dose not matter how many tanks you have bro. We all love fish and this fourm no need to lie because people won't judge


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok thanks bro but i didnt lie...well in a way i guess i did. but if you knew me you would know that my dream once was to own every fish that has ever lived or will live. i cant do that so i make up so many plans for my tanks that i have over 20 plans for the 20 gallon tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

and bro mystery snails are not hare to breed i am breeding them now as we speak.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Amano shrimp are great. So are Red Cherries. RCS are easy to breed. If you're interested, I could ship you some red cherries on Monday, I have quite a few. Even some berried females...


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

sorry gizmo but my mom would go crazy if i asked her that. mostly because she hates paypal.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> Amano shrimp are great. So are Red Cherries. RCS are easy to breed. If you're interested, I could ship you some red cherries on Monday, I have quite a few. Even some berried females...


Hello gizmo I was wondering how much you were going to charge? I live in Utah, I am interested in your Rcs.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I only charge shipping, but I don't cut costs when it comes to shipping. What part of Utah are you in? I grew up in SLC.

PM me.


----------

